# Bucky's Mango Salsa



## buckytom (May 3, 2006)

i'm not sure if this should go here, but here goes.

i made this the other night, and it was fantastic, extremely simple, and it goes with a ton of dishes, especially grilled meats. i think i must have gleaned a few ideas from watching ming tsai, and maybe bobby flay, to come up with the idea and ingredients.

ingredients:

1 ripe mango, 
1 stalk of celery
2 cloves of garlic
4 scallions
1 large jalapeno
1 large roma or plum tomato
2 red radishes
evoo
balsamic vinegar
s&p

cut mango into roughly 1/4" cubes.
slice celery into thirds lengthwise, then across for a small dice.
mince garlic.
cut scallions into small hockey pucks, using both white and firm green parts.
remove core, seeds, and pith from a halved jalapeno. cut into thin juliienne strips, then across for a fine dice.
core tomato and cut into small dice.
cut radishes into small dice, as you would an onion.
add all ingredients to a bowl, drizzle with a few tbsps of evoo, a few splashes of balsamic vinegar, and s&p to taste. mix well and refrigerate. serve as a side or over top of grilled or broiled meats.

that's it, very simple, and very tasty. i am going to add some cubed honeydew melon to the one that i'm making tonight, adding a little more of each of the other ingredients, except the mango. 
this is also a great dish to experiment with, adding various herbs like rosemary, oregano, sage, parsley, cilantro, or whatever you have available. same goes for adding firm cubed fruit like melons, apples, pears, etc., adjusting the other ingredients to match the volume of the additions.


----------



## texasgirl (May 3, 2006)

OH Yummy, that sounds really good!! Thanks for sharing, bucky!!


----------



## grumblebee (May 3, 2006)

Mmmm... do you think it would be nice with a fresh, grilled tuna steak? I like salsas and chutneys on my tuna so this would probably be good too. 

Thanks Bucky!


----------



## abjcooking (May 3, 2006)

Bucky, that sound really good, I love balsamic vinegar.  I think I am going to try this as soon as I can find some good mango's.  I usually just make mine with the usual ingredients of mango, red onion, jalapeno, tomato, lime juice, cilantro, white vinegar, sugar and salt.  I like your variation though.


----------



## GB (May 3, 2006)

I make mine similar to yours abj, except I don't use tomato in mine. I love love love the combo of mango, jalapeno, and red onion.

BT yours sounds great. I love the idea of celery and radishes.


----------



## buckytom (May 3, 2006)

oops!!! i forgot the tomato, adding it now, thanks for the reminder abj.
lol, i guess it's optional.

it seems to go really well with teryaki marinated pork, chicken, or even squid, but plain roasted or grilled meats/fishes work too.
grumble, i'd think it would go well with grilled or even just seared tuna.

gb, good, fresh radishes taste very peppery to me, adding another sub-level of spice or heat.


----------



## mish (May 3, 2006)

Mmmm. I'm wild about Mangos. Ming has such a flaire for putting flavors together. Like your ideas to further embellish too. I'm not into spicy, but this looks really good - maybe with salmon. BT, would you call this a chutney? Thank you for sharing this recipe with us.


----------



## GB (May 3, 2006)

I bet it would be tasty with scallops.


----------



## VickiQ (May 3, 2006)

Thanks Bucky-sounds great!!!
...copy-cut- paste- print
 write in tomato!!!


----------



## kadesma (May 3, 2006)

*Bucky,*
*I have some nice thick cut pork chops that I'm planning to coat in cracked black pepper then grill, your salsa will be perfect with them..I can hardly wait to get going..Thanks*
*kadesma *


----------



## buckytom (May 4, 2006)

kadesma, if you haven't cooked the chops yet, try my revised dirty pork chop rub.
i made this recently and it went perfectly with the salsa. normally, i top the rubbed and grilled chops with hot pickled peppers, and a splash of brine. but since i was having it with the more mild salsa, i added a coupla extra spices, and i like the additions so much, i'm going to post the additions in my original recipe thread.

for 2 thick pork loin chops, combine 6 dried allspice berries, 1/2 clove, 1 small dried bay leaf, and about 12 black peppercorns, and grind into a rough powder in a mortar and pestle. add a good pinch or 2 of sea salt, and 1/2 tsp garlic powder, and blend ingredients. lightly rub the mixture on the chops and grill, serve with the mango salsa, or as i mentioned, topped with pickled hot peppers and their brine.


----------



## kadesma (May 4, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> kadesma, if you haven't cooked the chops yet, try my revised dirty pork chop rub.
> i made this recently and it went perfectly with the salsa. normally, i top the rubbed and grilled chops with hot pickled peppers, and a splash of brine. but since i was having it with the more mild salsa, i added a coupla extra spices, and i like the additions so much, i'm going to post the additions in my original recipe thread.
> 
> for 2 thick pork loin chops, combine 6 dried allspice berries, 1/2 clove, 1 small dried bay leaf, and about 12 black peppercorns, and grind into a rough powder in a mortar and pestle. add a good pinch or 2 of sea salt, and 1/2 tsp garlic powder, and blend ingredients. lightly rub the mixture on the chops and grill, serve with the mango salsa, or as i mentioned, topped with pickled hot peppers and their brine.


Bucky, haven't done the chops yet, and am thinking of doing them for our sunday dinner, I'll give your rub a try it sounds so good. Thanks for the help..

kadesma


----------



## jkath (May 4, 2006)

Holy Cow, Buckytom! Sounds fantastic! 
(Mind if I put in some diced avocado?)




			
				mish said:
			
		

> BT, would you call this a chutney?


 
I think chutneys are generally cooked in a saucepan, while salsas are raw/fresh.


----------



## buckytom (May 4, 2006)

oops, sorry i missed your question mish. 

umm, i really don't know much about chutneys, except i agree with what jkath said, and i think they have more spices, and sugar. i decided to call this a salsa because it is just chopped and assembled like a salsa, and it's just raw fresh fruits and veggies (and optional herbs.)


----------



## katluvscake (May 4, 2006)

Mango salsa is my absolute favorite!!!! Your recipe has radishes in it that is a little different.


----------



## Ripliancum (May 4, 2006)

That sounds really good, it reminds me of the spaghetti sauce my brother just made with oranges in it.  Anything is worth a try once!


----------



## Michelemarie (May 4, 2006)

Bucky, sounds great - cut and pasted!


----------

